

Google and NSA may team up over cyberattacks - skennedy
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6130M120100204

======
shrikant
_Under the arrangement, the NSA would not be viewing user searches or e-mail
accounts, the sources said. Google also would not be sharing proprietary data
with the NSA, they said._

Riiight. So the NSA is helping Google for the good of the world?

~~~
pavs
>Riiight. So the NSA is helping Google for the good of the world?

Lets think of a hypothetical scenario.

Google and NSA decides to collaborate, but they keep this collaboration under
the wraps and go through great lengths to make sure that no one finds out
about this collaboration. Their reason for keeping it secret is to avoid
reaction like yours. Yet the information of their collaboration becomes
public.

Would your views about this collaboration be any different from what it is
now?

My point being, its a no win situation. Any NSA collaboration in to _anything_
or with _anyone_ will be looked in to with extreme cynicism and perhaps, to a
certain extend, rightly so.

It is under NSA's jurisdiction to investigate this matter since national cyber
security is at stake and it is also in Google's interest to collaborate since
they were one of the several victims.

NSA is not helping for the good of the world. NSA is helping for the benefit
of USA cyber security (which is also a national security matter). Google is
under no legal obligation to share proprietary code or information regarding
user searches and e-mail accounts.

------
dublinclontarf
Hmmmff. even if I did wan't to do something the best I could manage would be
to use and have my friends use encryption for all further gmail contact.
Google already has a record of my mail for the last 6 years, even if I deleted
it all.

~~~
nfnaaron
Even if you deleted your gmail, and it was eventually actually deleted by
Google (or even, if you never had a gmail account), the other half of a good
many of your messages would still exist in other peoples' gmail accounts.

Depending on how diligent or lax your correspondents were in trimming
responses (I'm going with lax), a high 90-ish percentage of everything you
wrote could still exist in those correspondents' accounts.

It's _out_ there, man!

